# Does anyone know how much the median uberBLACK/uberSUV driver makes in NJ (New Jersey)



## a1mase (Oct 15, 2015)

If anyone knows any UberBlack or UberSUV drivers in NJ, would you happen to know how much they're grossing or netting? 

I'm looking to finance a vehicle that covers all four platforms of Uber (UberX, UberXL, UberBlack and UberSUV). My brother owns a Limo License that I would be operating under. I would go half on the monthly commercial insurance with him and I would be covering my own expenses. I was looking to find out what exactly would be UberBlack and UberSUV's earning potential in NJ? All replies are greatly appreciated.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

a1mase said:


> If anyone knows any UberBlack or UberSUV drivers in NJ, would you happen to know how much they're grossing or netting?
> 
> I'm looking to finance a vehicle that covers all four platforms of Uber (UberX, UberXL, UberBlack and UberSUV). My brother owns a Limo License that I would be operating under. I would go half on the monthly commercial insurance with him and I would be covering my own expenses. I was looking to find out what exactly would be UberBlack and UberSUV's earning potential in NJ? All replies are greatly appreciated.


I'll tell you this, whenever I go to Jersey after dropping off a Pax I shut off the app and try to get out ASAP!! Why? Because there is no way a guy driving a full sized SUV is gonna make money doing uber X jobs in New York let alone in New Jersey..

So, if you're a newbie to Uber you're gonna have to take those jobs.

I suggest you speak to lads at the Uber office.. They do discourage new black and SUV guys..

I do Uber black/SUV and a FHV..

Uber is focused on growing the X brand and is really not interested much in black SUV IMHO..

Best of luck to ya!!


----------



## Chi Bones (May 25, 2015)

If your brother has limo plates he must have his own limo business - I drive UberBlack & UberX (at the airport & the shore). There isnt enough business to make a iving unless you combine it with a limo business. So if your brother can give you some rides and you can also build your own clientele and combine it with Uber, you will do well. If you limit yourself to Uber, you will fail. 

Today I have 6 of my own aiport rides and had Uber Black on on the way home from the airport - got an UberBlack from Edison to EWR for $133 gross - about $100 net. That is about what you can expect from Uber - maybe 20% of your gross but nowhere near enough to make a living. 

If you listen to the successful drivers on here you will see that they move Uber customers to their clients. Their clients call them to be in their driveway at a certain time - then they ping them.

You want clients not customers. Customers want a product - clients want you.


----------

